# 2 August 2022. Plan to limit air conditioning to 27º C and heating to 19º C published in BOE



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Publicado en el BOE el plan para limitar a 27 grados el uso del aire acondicionado y a 19 la calefacción


Se obligará a apagar luces y escaparates en edificios públicos y comercios que no estén en uso a partir de...




www.europapress.es





quick translation of the main points



> Lights and shop windows in public buildings and shops that are not in use after 22.00 will have to be switched off.
> 
> The Official State Gazette (BOE) has published this Tuesday the royal decree on energy saving and efficiency measures approved yesterday by the Government which includes the obligation in public buildings, commercial spaces and department stores, transport infrastructures (airports and train and bus stations), cultural spaces and hotels to limit the use of air conditioning to 27 degrees in summer and heating to 19 degrees in winter...
> 
> ...


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

27 is plenty cool enough.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

At least the Spanish government are trying to take responsibility for lowering its consumption of energy which is more than can be said in UK. The UK has no problem allowing the rich to keep using as much energy as they want whereas Sanchez is capping everyone's consumption so we are effectively all in it together. Sure there will always be issues which means critics but Ayuso"s remarks that it will make life in Madrid dull and sad is pathetic!! Its clear that slowing global warming means we have to change are consumption patterns and that means capitalism has to be reigned in and that change is going to be hard for all of us but if everyone is forced to comply with laws it can be done. The only other alternative is condemning our grandchildren ( maybe our children) to a hostile world.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

kaipa said:


> The UK has no problem allowing the rich to keep using as much energy as they want whereas Sanchez is capping everyone's consumption so we are effectively all in it together.


I don't think he has gone that far, has he? Although it may come to that in the future.

As far as I'm aware these measures only apply to public buildings, commercial centres and large shops and business premises, hotels and public transport. They don't affect domestic consumers at present, although we are urged to adopt them voluntarily.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

MataMata said:


> 27 is plenty cool enough.


I agree. I saw a report yesterday about an organisation representing business owners who were claiming that customers would be "cooked" at 27C which is just ridiculous. You'd think they would be glad of an opportunity to reduce their costs in the present economic climate.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I don't think he has gone that far, has he? Although it may come to that in the future.
> 
> As far as I'm aware these measures only apply to public buildings, commercial centres and large shops and business premises, hotels and public transport. They don't affect domestic consumers at present, although we are urged to adopt them voluntarily.


Yes, we can still do whatever we like in our own homes, although as you say, we are encouraged to adopt the same measures.


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Aircon was set to 27C in the office today.

Actually there was a couple of us there anyway and we just switched it off.

Most people have become very comfortable working from home and don't really understand why they need to return to the office....

People come to think of their job as an entitlement and a right and in fact it is a privilege.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

dancingspider said:


> People come to think of their job as an entitlement and a right.


Well, according to the Spanish constitution, that's exactly what it is.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I liked his remark about removing your tie as a way of keeping cool!!. The thing that depresses me is the immediate negative reaction of PP who basically are angry because they say Sanchez's communist party never consulted them!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Already being watered down.

El Gobierno confirma que los bares y restaurantes podrán tener el aire acondicionado a 25 grados (malagahoy.es)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Already being watered down.
> 
> El Gobierno confirma que los bares y restaurantes podrán tener el aire acondicionado a 25 grados (malagahoy.es)


I'm not sure that's a 'watering down' tbh.

Places where workers have 'physical' rather than 'sedentary' jobs were originally stated to be able to set the aircon at 25º, & working in a bar or restaurant is definitely 'physical'.

Maybe just a clarification?


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

dancingspider said:
People come to think of their job as an entitlement and a right.



Overandout said:


> Well, according to the Spanish constitution, that's exactly what it is.


1) Can you quote the where it states in the Spanish constitution that a job is an entitlement please?
2) You might think it is an entitlement and those who upticked your post possibly also.... However, it is employer who decides if you keep you job and if they decide they want to lose a few heads and bring in redundancies, they your head is chopped, period and no debate. Any reference to a job being an entitlement is utter nonsense! If a company gets rid of you legally then there is diddly squat the government or you can do about it. Utter codswallop to describe a job as an entitlement!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

dancingspider said:


> 1) Can you quote the where it states in the Spanish constitution that a job is an entitlement please?...


Red highlighting is mine. 

*Artículo 35. El trabajo, derecho y deber*


Todos los españoles tienen el deber de trabajar y* el derecho al trabajo,* a la libre elección de profesión u oficio, a la promoción a través del trabajo y a una remuneración suficiente para satisfacer sus necesidades y las de su familia, sin que en ningún caso pueda hacerse discriminación por razón de sexo.
La ley regulará un estatuto de los trabajadores.
link: BOE.es - BOE-A-1978-31229 Constitución Española.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

kalohi said:


> Todos los españoles tienen el deber de trabajar y* el derecho al trabajo,* a la libre elección de profesión u oficio, a la promoción a través del trabajo y a una remuneración suficiente para satisfacer sus necesidades y las de su familia, sin que en ningún caso pueda hacerse discriminación por razón de sexo.
> La ley regulará un estatuto de los trabajadores.


I think there is a big difference between citizens in general having a constitutional right to work and an individual having an entitlement to a particular job!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Research Proves Setting AC Temperature At 27 Degrees Can Reduce Energy Bill By 30%


----------

